# powerpoint .PPT lisible sur iPad



## Télémac (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Question récurrente mais malgré les recherches je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse satisfaisante.

la situation
J'ai acheté Keynot iPad et testé avec un diaporama ultra simple fait avec Powerpoint.

Police : Time

Premier point : Keynote ne connait pas cette police de base et la remplace.

Deuxièmement, dans Powerpoint, j'ai fait un bouton action avec un lien hyperlien qui pointe sur une autre page présente dans le même diaporama

Exemple :

Page 1 Accueil  le bouton pointe sur page deux.

Keynote ne sait pas ouvrir cette seconde page et ouvre soit la 3 ou la 4.

J'ai aussi acheté Goodreader

les pages sont affichées les unes sous les autres.

Question:
Est-ce que je maîtrise mal ou ces deux iApplis ne savent pas lire les fichier ,PPT?

autre solution pour lire ces fichiers sur iPad?

merci


----------

